# GTA V for PC?



## twicksisted (Sep 16, 2013)

I've looked all over the web and cant find any info on where to buy/pre order GTA V for PC.
Looks like its only Xbox & PS3/4 at the moment... 

Anyone know where I can get a PC version or is that only coming out in a few months?


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 16, 2013)

GTA V is not coming to PC any time soon.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 16, 2013)

The $250 Million dollar budget did not pay for a PC port sadly, funds ran out after they employed crackhead voice actors.


----------



## Frick (Sep 16, 2013)

RCoon said:


> funds ran out after they employed crackhead voice actors.



That is an important step in any game development. And this is GTA after all, we want it to be authentic right?


----------



## RCoon (Sep 16, 2013)

OH and I forgot to mention that it doesnt run very smoothly on the current gen of consoles, because it's that good of a game and coded so efficiently, you get a lot of framerate drops during gameplay.

Thumbs up Rockstar, Thumbs up.

"Dont worry guys, our map is really big"


----------



## m1dg3t (Sep 16, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> GTA V is not coming to PC any time soon.



*QFT*

Is this your first GTA release OP?


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 16, 2013)

m1dg3t said:


> Is this your first GTA release?



GTA IV: April 2008 (consoles) -> December 2008 (PC)
GTA Lost and Damned: Feb 2009(360) -> April 2010 (PC + PS3)
Tony Gay: Oct 2009 (360) -> April 2010(PC + PS3)

Idk how soon is your soon, but half a year is not "soon" to me. It will eventually come to PC though, just like almost every other GTA game out there.


----------



## m1dg3t (Sep 16, 2013)

I left out the QFT part... I thought it would be understood that that was the intent, guess it's still too early!


----------



## GSquadron (Sep 16, 2013)

A lot of people who actually played the game, even guys from gamestop are saying that it has GTA IV graphics


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 16, 2013)

Aleksander said:


> A lot of people who actually played the game, even guys from gamestop are saying that it has GTA IV graphics



I think we can see this from a mile away


----------



## lyndonguitar (Sep 16, 2013)

GTA for PC always comes in late. It has been this way for all of the past GTA games.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 16, 2013)

Haha! I will be playing this gem of a game day one on the PS3 while you "elite" PC gamers will be playing old console ports on your overpriced machines!


----------



## Frick (Sep 16, 2013)

lyndonguitar said:


> GTA for PC always comes in late. It has been this way for all of the past GTA games.



Not 1 and 2. If you want to be anal about things.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 16, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> Haha! I will be playing this gem of a game day one on the PS3 while you "elite" PC gamers will be playing old console ports on your overpriced machines!



You going to the mid-night launch? My brother-n-law has an xbox 360.. So, I'll be checking it out there until the almighty pc release.


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 16, 2013)

GTA V is not coming for PC because developers ( in general not all ) do not like mods... Is simple... 

And you all know you can do all kinds of mods with PC for any game.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 16, 2013)

Animalpak said:


> GTA V is not coming for PC because developers ( in general not all ) do not like mods... Is simple...
> 
> And you all know you can do all kinds of mods with PC for any game.



This was on Reddit, but take it with a grain of salt. 


```
</Item>
<!-- [B]PC configuration overrides[/B] -->
<Item>
  <Build>Any</Build>
  <Platforms>[B]pc[/B]</Platforms>
  <Config type="CGameConfig">
    <PoolSizes>
      <Entries>
        <Item>
          <PoolName>AnimatedBuilding</PoolName>
          <PoolSize value="600"/>
        </Item>
                    <Item>
                      <PoolName>Building</PoolName>
                      <PoolSize value="3200DUMPSECTIONFAILED
    <PoolName>CPathNodeRouteSearchHelper</PoolName>
    <PoolSize value="2DUMPSECTIONFAILED
  <Item>
    <PoolName>CTask</PoolName>
    <PoolSize value="8192"/>
  </Item>
  <Item>
    <PoolName>Dummy Object</PoolName>
    <PoolSize value="10000"/>
  </Item>
  <Item>
    <PoolName>FragmentStore</PoolName>
    <PoolSize value="8200"/>
  </Item>
  <Item>
```


----------



## Guitar (Sep 16, 2013)

Animalpak said:


> GTA V is not coming for PC because developers ( in general not all ) do not like mods... Is simple...
> 
> And you all know you can do all kinds of mods with PC for any game.



Yes, I'm sure that's why it isn't coming to PC.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 16, 2013)

Aleksander said:


> A lot of people who actually played the game, even guys from gamestop are saying that it has GTA IV graphics



Is anyone surprised?  It is running on the GTA IV engine, be it tweaked, and current gen consoles don't have any more power to give, so why would anyone expect better graphics?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 16, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> Is anyone surprised?  It is running on the GTA IV engine, be it tweaked, and current gen consoles don't have any more power to give, so why would anyone expect better graphics?



i think a lot of people believe it is using a new engine. anyway, the focus by gamers should be on gameplay and GTA 5 has a lot more to offer than even GTA 4. 

also, developers are pushing the PS3 to its limits. just look at video from the latest MGS. Pretty epic.


----------



## twicksisted (Sep 16, 2013)

Aah bummer... I'm not buying a console any time soon... so I guess ill just wait and see.. thanks for all the replies


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Sep 16, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> I think we can see this from a mile away



That's like looking at the Metro 2033 360 version and assuming the PC version looks the same.

A lot has changed since GTA IV was shoddily ported to PC. They developed Max Payne 3 alongside the console version development, and the improvements were obvious.

My guess is they've either already done the same with GTA V, or plan to, and a PC version will probably be announce by Dec. Nex gen console versions might be announced at the same time.

It would make sense to use the profits from the 360 and PS3 versions to develop both PC and next gen console versions alongside each other as separate projects, and they have the number of devs necessary to do it.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 16, 2013)

Nvidia recently split the beans and released the potential release of GTA V on PC to be by the end of November this year. 

There has been source code leaked as well for PS4.


----------



## erocker (Sep 16, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Nvidia recently split the beans and released the potential release of GTA V on PC to be by the end of November this year.
> 
> There has been source code leaked as well for PS4.



They later redacted the statement and said they have no idea if the game will be out for PC. The person who wrote the speech "or whatever" used the game's name as a reference for popular games.

It could be out as early as November or as late as a year from now the way I see it.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 16, 2013)

erocker said:


> They later redacted the statement and said they have no idea if the game will be out for PC. The person who wrote the speech "or whatever" used the game's name as a reference for popular games.
> 
> It could be out as early as November or as late as a year from now the way I see it.



Oh I didn't see that statement. 

I just know theres this.

http://news.softpedia.com/news/Grand-Theft-Auto-5-Source-Code-Reveals-PC-PS4-Versions-383132.shtml


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 16, 2013)

there won't be a PC version for a while.


----------



## erocker (Sep 16, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> there won't be a PC version for a while.



If "a while" means five years from now, you're totally wrong. WRONG! I said it here first. Take a note.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 16, 2013)

erocker said:


> If "a while" means five years from now, you're totally wrong. WRONG! I said it here first. Take a note.



well, the time frame for the PC release is irrelevant to me because I will be playing it tomorrow 

i havn't been this excited about a game since L4D2. i hope another PC game comes along to give me a reason to build a gaming machine. After playing The Last of Us on the PS3 I really am having a lot of fun with console games.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 16, 2013)

I think we'll see it after or with the new consoles, but if I had to bet then probably 3 months after the new consoles. I'd like to see it with them, but they don't want anyone buying it over a console. It's not a bad business decision on there part.. I mean who wouldn't want to get a few more paydays out of it and that's exactly what it will be to them after the xbox360 and ps3 release.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Sep 16, 2013)

RCoon said:


> OH and I forgot to mention that it doesnt run very smoothly on the current gen of consoles, because it's that good of a game and coded so efficiently, you get a lot of framerate drops during gameplay.
> 
> Thumbs up Rockstar, Thumbs up.
> 
> "Dont worry guys, our map is really big"



I'm not having any issues at all. I'm around 13% into the game and I have not noticed any slow down at all. It runs perfect on my PS3.

I actually thought this game was going to look like GTA4 and I wasn't excited about it at all but it looks quite a bit better. I'm so totally impressed with the visuals and the voice acting is great.

Normally I'd be bummed it didn't release on PC but the game is so damn good that I'm more than happy to play it on my PS3.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 16, 2013)

WhiteNoise said:


> I'm not having any issues at all. I'm around 13% into the game and I have not noticed any slow down at all. It runs perfect on my PS3.
> 
> I actually thought this game was going to look like GTA4 and I wasn't excited about it at all but it looks quite a bit better. I'm so totally impressed with the visuals and the voice acting is great.
> 
> Normally I'd be bummed it didn't release on PC but the game is so damn good that I'm more than happy to play it on my PS3.



How do you have it early in CA?


----------



## Frick (Sep 16, 2013)

WhiteNoise said:


> Normally I'd be bummed it didn't release on PC but the game is so damn good that I'm more than happy to play it on my PS3.



The bolsheviks had a word for the likes of you: CLASS TRAITOR.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 17, 2013)

Frag Maniac said:


> A lot has changed since GTA IV was shoddily ported to PC.



I see people say this a lot.

So many people say the PC port "wasn't optimized" or was "a crappy port" just because maximum settings overpowered high end PCs at the time of release.  However, that isn't how you measure how well a game is optimized.  A real measure of a games optimization is if it can play on a wide range of hardware, and GTA:IV could.  When GTA:IV came out for PC in Dec. 2008, I played it using an HD4670 and an Athlon X2 4400+.  The GPU at the time was pretty new to the market, but it was also a mid-range card, the processor at the time was several years old, in fact the CPU was bought all the way back in 2006.  The game ran just fine and looked good too, in looks significantly better than the console version that's for sure.  To me, being able to run on a mid-range-ish system and look better than the console translates into a pretty good port.  

The sad thing is that most people would have never complained about the game "not being optimized" if Rockstar had just limited the maximum settings to half of what they did, but instead Rockstar gave us the option to crank that shit up knowing it would bring hardware to it's knees, and I applaud them for that.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 17, 2013)

Like Easy Rhino, I won't be waiting for this game to release on PC to get it. Ill get it on Xbox first, and then if it does end up releasing on PC, ill probably get it during a Steam sale.


----------



## Snipe343 (Sep 17, 2013)

If we got it on PC now, it would just be so superior on PC that no one would buy it for consoles. Which is why they wait to release it a while afterwards. That's totally true right?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 17, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> I see people say this a lot.
> 
> So many people say the PC port "wasn't optimized" or was "a crappy port" just because maximum settings overpowered high end PCs at the time of release.  However, that isn't how you measure how well a game is optimized.  A real measure of a games optimization is if it can play on a wide range of hardware, and GTA:IV could.  When GTA:IV came out for PC in Dec. 2008, I played it using an HD4670 and an Athlon X2 4400+.  The GPU at the time was pretty new to the market, but it was also a mid-range card, the processor at the time was several years old, in fact the CPU was bought all the way back in 2006.  The game ran just fine and looked good too, in looks significantly better than the console version that's for sure.  To me, being able to run on a mid-range-ish system and look better than the console translates into a pretty good port.
> 
> The sad thing is that most people would have never complained about the game "not being optimized" if Rockstar had just limited the maximum settings to half of what they did, but instead Rockstar gave us the option to crank that shit up knowing it would bring hardware to it's knees, and I applaud them for that.


Bottom line is people will always bitch and moan about something.  I think bitching and moaning that a large customer base has to wait 8+ months to get the product takes precedent over mocking the product that arrives.  If the former doesn't happen, nor does the latter.

Case in point: I'd rather be able to complain that Saints Row 2 has poor performance on dual core processors (a genuine but fixable grievance) than complain I couldn't play the game at all because they skipped Windows (like they did with Saints Row).


----------



## v12dock (Sep 17, 2013)

Must we go over this again and again... They always release GTA for PC after they release it for console

GTA3 - 211 days
GTA VC- 197 days
GTA SA -224 days
GTA4 -217 days

GTA5 should be release for PC within 212 days of release for console


----------



## AsRock (Sep 17, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> GTA V is not coming to PC any time soon.



That's a good thing, as if it's like thee video that some one posted on TPU not to long ago the cars seem to of gotten worse not better.


----------



## DannibusX (Sep 17, 2013)

Still waiting for RDR to come to PC....


----------



## lyndonguitar (Sep 17, 2013)

I just really hope that they optimize it better than GTA IV was for PC. IV(a game from 2008) still runs shit on my PC. If it ran smoothly like other AAA games such as BF3(60fps constant) I would be so happy


----------



## AsRock (Sep 17, 2013)

lyndonguitar said:


> I just really hope that they optimize it better than GTA IV was for PC. IV(a game from 2008) still runs shit on my PC. If it ran smoothly like other AAA games such as BF3(60fps constant) I would be so happy



your comparing GTA to BF3 :shadedshu 

And surly the car truck crashes and physics of BF3 are any thing a like GTA 4.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 17, 2013)

If this game will ne on next gen consoles i will maybe buy it otherwise its waste of money its same gta4 game core anyways


----------



## BiggieShady (Sep 17, 2013)

lyndonguitar said:


> I just really hope that they optimize it better than GTA IV was for PC. IV(a game from 2008) still runs shit on my PC. If it ran smoothly like other AAA games such as BF3(60fps constant) I would be so happy



Some games are more like smoke and mirrors and some are more like simulations. GTA is latter. All cores of a cpu are utilized and there is motion and AI simulation for every NPC on screen (euphoria/ephedrine engine) plus vehicles and that's what eats frame rate. It's like making your pc run need for speed, sims and gears of war at the same time


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 17, 2013)

BiggieShady said:


> Some games are more like smoke and mirrors and some are more like simulations. GTA is latter. All cores of a cpu are utilized and there is motion and AI simulation for every NPC on screen (euphoria/ephedrine engine) plus vehicles and that's what eats frame rate. It's like making your pc run need for speed, sims and gears of war at the same time



err.. no. it runs like shit because its ported from a console.
even the AA and all that stuff didnt work properly.
fortunately a lot of mods are available that make things look a lot nicer.


----------



## BiggieShady (Sep 17, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> err.. no. it runs like shit because its ported from a console.



All games are developed on PCs, and then optimized for the target platforms (all target platforms, in this case consoles, are derived from PCs). Bad port means just not being optimized for the target platform. 
Now, GTA 4 may be CPU hungry from lack of PC specific optimizations, but it is not port just because released after console version.
You see, euphoria/ephedrine is third party engine that needs to be integrated with another third party physics engine - doing that on console bears much less performance penalty because on PC you have to go through bunch of API layers for that. BTW they managed to optimize it pretty good with latest patches.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 17, 2013)

BiggieShady said:


> All games are developed on PCs, and then optimized for the target platforms (all target platforms, in this case consoles, are derived from PCs). Bad port means just not being optimized for the target platform.
> Now, GTA 4 may be CPU hungry from lack of PC specific optimizations, but it is not port just because released after console version.
> You see, euphoria/ephedrine is third party engine that needs to be integrated with another third party physics engine - doing that on console bears much less performance penalty because on PC you have to go through bunch of API layers for that. BTW they managed to optimize it pretty good with latest patches.



latest patches? guess ill need to reinstall and see.


----------



## PLSG08 (Sep 17, 2013)

I'd say the PC release would be around next year or the year after. My guess they'll release the PC version last because they want to see how it Performs across all the platforms, then after testing it on the console they'll fix bugs and codes for the PC. 

So yeah consider the PS3/Xbox360 versions a lab rat for GTAV. For now enjoy Ironman in GTAIV


----------



## lyndonguitar (Sep 17, 2013)

BiggieShady said:


> Some games are more like smoke and mirrors and some are more like simulations. GTA is latter. All cores of a cpu are utilized and there is motion and AI simulation for every NPC on screen (euphoria/ephedrine engine) plus vehicles and that's what eats frame rate. It's like making your pc run need for speed, sims and gears of war at the same time



well, you're making it sound like GTA IV is a PC exclusive much like Total War or Arma. which is really comparable to "making your pc run need for speed, sims(console version though) and gears of war at the same time"

Remember consoles had GTA IV too, and they handled them the same as any other console game, would that mean that console can run NFS, sims and gears all at the same time too? NO. they all ran at ran low-medium graphics with 30 FPS max

Consoles, machines from 2005, handled GTA IV and BF3 the same. and assuming they are maximizing the hardware potential on both games, That would mean the consoles couldn't run anymore higher settings in both games or the FPS will drop below 30.

come the PC version, GTA IV was really that bad. BF3 with ultra settings runs and looks better than GTA IV at low-medium settings, especially with that night shadows turned on. (this is on my current rig btw, both games are installed atm)


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Sep 17, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> I see people say this a lot.
> 
> So many people say the PC port "wasn't optimized" or was "a crappy port" just because maximum settings overpowered high end PCs at the time of release.  However, that isn't how you measure how well a game is optimized.  A real measure of a games optimization is if it can play on a wide range of hardware, and GTA:IV could.  When GTA:IV came out for PC in Dec. 2008, I played it using an HD4670 and an Athlon X2 4400+.  The GPU at the time was pretty new to the market, but it was also a mid-range card, the processor at the time was several years old, in fact the CPU was bought all the way back in 2006.  The game ran just fine and looked good too, in looks significantly better than the console version that's for sure.  To me, being able to run on a mid-range-ish system and look better than the console translates into a pretty good port.
> 
> The sad thing is that most people would have never complained about the game "not being optimized" if Rockstar had just limited the maximum settings to half of what they did, but instead Rockstar gave us the option to crank that shit up knowing it would bring hardware to it's knees, and I applaud them for that.



I'm going to say that yes, you're right, for the most part it was not the porting but the technical demands on the hardware at the time, coupled with problems on some GPUs that was eventually patched. The former if anything is an indication they DO somewhat separately develop the PC versions, vs them running easily at max settings. Most if not all PC systems at the time could not max shadows due to insufficient VRAM.

Sometimes I forget that. I went through a lot of frustrations with my X1950Pro waiting for a patch to fix all the problems I was having with the game, but they finally came through.

Part of what gives me confidence GTA V (and maybe even RDR) will come to PC, besides GTA traditionally always having been put on PC, is that Rockstar Leeds ad posted some time ago looking for a programmer to bring their latest console titles to PC. It was all over the net on several sites very quickly.

http://www.pcgamer.com/2013/07/09/rockstar-job-listing-hints-at-possible-gta-5-pc-release/


----------



## bpgt64 (Sep 17, 2013)

Patience young grasshopper, Patience.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm gonna get it tomorrow wednesday for Xbox 360 and i have exams on Thursday!! wish me luck


----------



## erocker (Sep 17, 2013)

v12dock said:


> Must we go over this again and again... They always release GTA for PC after they release it for console
> 
> GTA3 - 211 days
> GTA VC- 197 days
> ...



Math wins the day yet again.


----------



## GSquadron (Sep 17, 2013)

v12dock said:


> must we go over this again and again... They always release gta for pc after they release it for console
> 
> gta3 - 211 days
> gta vc- 197 days
> ...



212.25*


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 17, 2013)

Aleksander said:


> 212.25*



The median in this case is 214 days so PC gamers are really looking at 7-8 months with 90% accuracy.


----------



## douglatins (Sep 17, 2013)

well i bought the ps3 version so i wont lose the fun, then ill sell it and get a pc one in a steam sale.


----------



## BiggieShady (Sep 17, 2013)

lyndonguitar said:


> Remember consoles had GTA IV too, and they handled them the same as any other console game



If I remember correctly console version of GTA IV had FPS dips to around 15 fps quite often in some places in liberty city.
Pretty much like PC version has FPS dips to 40-ies in same places. All that with huge draw distance, huge detail distance, huge vehicle count, high res textures, high res shadows, high res reflections, better water and night-time headlight shadows. 
Pretty consistent behavior with all platforms if you ask me, just not as optimized as it could be in general.
From what I see on you-tube GTA V is much more optimized.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 17, 2013)

Found out how to get GTA V on PC


----------



## BiggieShady (Sep 17, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Found out how to get GTA V on PC



I did exactly as video instructed, but I can't set anisotropic filtering to 16x. 
I used blonde Barbie, maybe that's it.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 18, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Like Easy Rhino, I won't be waiting for this game to release on PC to get it. Ill get it on Xbox first, and then if it does end up releasing on PC, ill probably get it during a Steam sale.



Eh, I did that with GTA IV. Then never was able to get into it on PC since I already played it so much So I think I'll wait, it'll be sweeter later rather than satisfying now.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Sep 18, 2013)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Eh, I did that with GTA IV. Then never was able to get into it on PC since I already played it so much So I think I'll wait, it'll be sweeter later rather than satisfying now.



I did that too, and the same results happened. Although It had something to do with GTA IV not really having a high gameplay value once you finish the story, you can't do anything worthwhile anymore after the last mission, mods made me play it for some time like the LCPDFR, but constant crashes and performances issues kept me from playing more.

In GTA V's case there's alot to do in the game. I'm gonna get it for Xbox 360 for the missions, story and messing around. Then I'm gonna get it for PC for the multiplayer, mods and increased performance. Although I might have to download a game-complete save to jump start my progress on the PC version


----------



## iKhan (Sep 18, 2013)

Really wished they would have released it alongside the 360/PS3, I would have pre-ordered. 400K people signed a petition, so there was a demand for the game.

I'm leaving the country maybe next month or November and will not be taking my rig. I'm really tempted to buy it for my nephews 360, but I'd rather not buy a game twice. 

Guess I'll get it during the next Steam sale when I come back 

Rockstar doesn't want to shut up and take my money, I suppose.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 18, 2013)

bawahaha this game is hilarious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so much fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 18, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Found out how to get GTA V on PC



What a retard.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 18, 2013)




----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 18, 2013)

GTA 5 is so much fun. Excellent story and SOO much to do. Can't wait until the online play begins.


----------



## Grings (Sep 18, 2013)

DannibusX said:


> Still waiting for RDR to come to PC....



I bought LA Noire on PS3 because of that...

Really pissed me off when it came out on PC a few months later


----------



## m1dg3t (Sep 18, 2013)

Mussels said:


> http://i.imgur.com/5RcNpsW.jpg



Funny... GTA never really had good GFX, especially compared to other offerings...

Thats like comparing Wolfenstein 3d to FarCry 

IMHO MaxPayne 1 & 2 along with FarCry & HalfLife were just to epic! We got spoiled. Now, we're getting f0ked


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 18, 2013)

Grings said:


> I bought LA Noire on PS3 because of that...
> 
> Really pissed me off when it came out on PC a few months later



Did absolutely the same thing and bought it cheap on Steam and have never gotten around to actually playing it again on PC...


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 18, 2013)

Mussels said:


> http://i.imgur.com/5RcNpsW.jpg



Max Payne isn't even the same type of game............


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 18, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Max Payne isn't even the same type of game............



I'm not sure thats the point, an 11 year gaps a pretty big one.


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 18, 2013)

Does it got a purple dildo in it???


----------



## torgoth (Sep 18, 2013)

don't be nervous nervous Ron


----------



## PLSG08 (Sep 18, 2013)

Frag Maniac said:


> I see people say this a lot.
> 
> So many people say the PC port "wasn't optimized" or was "a crappy port" just because maximum settings overpowered high end PCs at the time of release. However, that isn't how you measure how well a game is optimized. A real measure of a games optimization is if it can play on a wide range of hardware, and GTA:IV could. When GTA:IV came out for PC in Dec. 2008, I played it using an HD4670 and an Athlon X2 4400 . The GPU at the time was pretty new to the market, but it was also a mid-range card, the processor at the time was several years old, in fact the CPU was bought all the way back in 2006. The game ran just fine and looked good too, in looks significantly better than the console version that's for sure. To me, being able to run on a mid-range-ish system and look better than the console translates into a pretty good port.
> 
> The sad thing is that most people would have never complained about the game "not being optimized" if Rockstar had just limited the maximum settings to half of what they did, but instead Rockstar gave us the option to crank that shit up knowing it would bring hardware to it's knees, and I applaud them for that.



I'd say yes to this post. 

a good optimized game isn't about running it on max settings on an intel 2000 chip, but being able to play it on decent settings, 30 fps, on A LOT of different systems.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 18, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Max Payne isn't even the same type of game............





1Kurgan1 said:


> I'm not sure thats the point, an 11 year gaps a pretty big one.



I think the point of the picture was to show the GFX between a very old PC game and the muddy washed out version of GTA 5 for Xbox 360


----------



## Mussels (Sep 18, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Max Payne isn't even the same type of game............



an 11 year old PC game with a similar graphical style, looks superior to this game everyone wont shut up about.

really does say it all - i found skyrim on xbox 360 to be nauseating to look at, and this is no different.


----------



## AsRock (Sep 18, 2013)

PLSG08 said:


> I'd say yes to this post.
> 
> a good optimized game isn't about running it on max settings on an intel 2000 chip, but being able to play it on decent settings, 30 fps, on A LOT of different systems.



Pretty hard to do when there was so much physics in the game.. Although if it had adjustable physics i bet that would of helped a lot but to me that would spoil the game to me..


GTA 4 was more about physics than any thing else,  and considering whenn my brother came over to the US and played it and said it looked and played much better than the xbox pretty much said it all.

I am sure they tweaked it more now and more people have better systems to run. I just hope if theey do bring out a GTA 5 for PC that they do not nerf the physics as that was the thing i loved about GTA 4


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 18, 2013)

I will say that I know for a fact this game has a bad ass story line and functionality is very good but without a PC release I will probably never play it unless someone let me borrow it for the 360.


----------



## BiggieShady (Sep 18, 2013)

AsRock said:


> I just hope if theey do bring out a GTA 5 for PC that they do not nerf the physics



nerf the physics? ... no, it will be the same only with extra setting like vehicle density or something. They will probably go crazy with SSAO quality (HBAO or similar) and number of lights casting dynamic shadows.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Sep 18, 2013)

Damn I just played this game and it was amazing. I mean super amazing. easily the best game i've played yet


----------



## Mussels (Sep 18, 2013)

lyndonguitar said:


> Damn I just played this game and it was amazing. I mean super amazing. easily the best game i've played yet



honest opinion, how are the graphics? stationary and in motion?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 18, 2013)

Calm down it's only GTA


----------



## lyndonguitar (Sep 18, 2013)

Mussels said:


> honest opinion, how are the graphics? stationary and in motion?



Graphics are actually fine, good detail, big improvement over GTA IV, but far away objects tend to look ugly and have very noticeable jagged edges especially if you are a PC gamer who is used to seeing Anti-aliasing and high draw distances. It is similar to how it is in GTA IV, Red Dead, and L.A. Noire. Never noticed any texture pop-ins aside from the Main game intro which transitions to a lot of places very fast. 

Other things I noticed:

Game runs smooth, never had any slowdowns yet. It feels like 30 FPS all the time. Although I am not in that part of the game yet where there's alot of kaboom going on.

There are no loading in between missions. You just enter the house and it just transitions into a cut scene. Like the game is one big story mission. Not mentioning you can switch characters almost any time and then you'll pop in right into them while they are doing something on their own, Characters also change clothes too every time you see them. It feels more realistic.

In past games when you get one car, then suddenly all the other cars in the streets are the same as yours, In GTA V it's fixed now. you'll see alot of different cars on the streets at the same time now

The missions are varied and fun now. and includes more "Grand Theft Auto" type of missions, unlike in GTA IV where most of it is just chasing someone, shooting someone and then escaping the police. The things you can do in this game are just insane.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 18, 2013)

Very smooth on my ps3, better looking than iv but i wouldn't say by a whole lot. awesome story, awesome mechanics. they really did put a lot of effort into making shooting, fighting, etc better on their own, which makes a better experience. I like the character switching, specials, and stats are back. a lot of minor details that make a big difference.

Overall I'm very happy with it, and will probably get a discounted copy at some point on pc, but ps3 eases my cravings since shooting is fun with a controller for me now


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 18, 2013)

Mussels said:


> an 11 year old PC game with a similar graphical style, looks superior to this game everyone wont shut up about.
> 
> really does say it all - i found skyrim on xbox 360 to be nauseating to look at, and this is no different.



you do know that people won't shutup about the GAMEPLAY, not the graphics. the gameplay is awesome. so much to do. twice as much as GTA IV. this game can't be beat.


----------



## erocker (Sep 18, 2013)

When is the multiplayer due out?


----------



## WhiteNoise (Sep 18, 2013)

I'm nearing 30% into the game and still it blows me away. Awesome game with so much to do its crazy. So many mini games to play with good mechanics. When I get home tonight I have a marathon run to do before heading back to the main story. The run isn't required buts its just one other thing you can do that helps build stats.

I'm spending a lot of time doing yoga, swimming, biking, dirt track racing, tennis, etc etc...

Visually the game is stunning when you think about everything they filled the world with but the visuals are not up to todays standards. WTF cares though when the game is so much fun.

When I say stunning I'm comparing it to GTAIV.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 18, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> you do know that people won't shutup about the GAMEPLAY, not the graphics. the gameplay is awesome. so much to do. twice as much as GTA IV. this game can't be beat.



I doubt he was saying the game wasn't fun. Just that he's waiting like others here. Life doesn't end if we aren't playing GTA right now. Graphics don't make a great game, but they do make the game more enjoyable to look at.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 18, 2013)

erocker said:


> When is the multiplayer due out?



October 1st.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 18, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> October 1st.



and it is going to be epic!


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 18, 2013)

So what are you supposed to do in multiplayer GTA V?


----------



## GSquadron (Sep 18, 2013)

If you have a server at home and GTA V game in your PS3 try this emulator and tell us if it worked
https://code.google.com/p/rpcs3/downloads/detail?name=rpcs3 0.0.0.2.7z&can=2&q=


----------



## Tonduluboy (Sep 18, 2013)

i kinda hate GTA 

For sure this game is not for a kid.
When my kids playing it, i KEEP telling them "this is only a GAME, n you should not go out there n go kill a police or hit anybody using your car and etc etc etc etc"... 
I had enough, uninstalled it... and installed the latest mickey mouse adventure game!


----------



## digibucc (Sep 19, 2013)

i kinda hate your kids


----------



## AsRock (Sep 19, 2013)

Tonduluboy said:


> i kinda hate GTA
> 
> For sure this game is not for a kid.
> When my kids playing it, i KEEP telling them "this is only a GAME, n you should not go out there n go kill a police or hit anybody using your car and etc etc etc etc"...
> I had enough, uninstalled it... and installed the latest mickey mouse adventure game!



LMFAO, there is many obvious signs that it's not for a kid even games with magic you have to be careful.

My question did you buy it for your kid(s) ?,  Then your the one at fault not the game and lets face it if it was game like mickey mouse they were playing they got ya REAL good if they asked for it..


----------



## torgoth (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm pretty sure she deserved to get fired.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 19, 2013)

torgoth said:


> I'm pretty sure she deserved to get fired.



bwaahah. that is why i never go to those things. i get way to uncomfortable around those situations where clearly somebody just needs to get laid...


----------



## AsRock (Sep 19, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> bwaahah. that is why i never go to those things. i get way to uncomfortable around those situations where clearly somebody just needs to get laid...



Well with GS you just pre order it and place a $1 way before it comes out then you don't go though that shit.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 19, 2013)

She would have got a smack upside the head from me the bitch......ok metaphorically.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 19, 2013)

AsRock said:


> Well with GS you just pre order it and place a $1 way before it comes out then you don't go though that shit.



True. Some people just go looking for trouble. 



tigger said:


> She would have got a smack upside the head from me the bitch



Yikes. Calm down there killer.


----------



## v12dock (Sep 19, 2013)

I went to walmart went in three lanes open at midnight and got out and I also got a keychain.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 19, 2013)

I had it on order from newegg. I went to sleep, woke up and worked as normal. it came at 3pm release day and i stopped working 

she was a little snarky sure but the guy was being a douche. they were both looking for a fight it seems. she is more in the wrong as an employee but as a person he is imo.


----------



## Tonduluboy (Sep 19, 2013)

AsRock said:


> LMFAO, there is many obvious signs that it's not for a kid even games with magic you have to be careful.
> 
> My question did you buy it for your kid(s) ?,  Then your the one at fault not the game and lets face it if it was game like mickey mouse they were playing they got ya REAL good if they asked for it..



I know GTA is not for kids, i just wanna try to play it like everyone else. 
However, i'm forced  to share my pc with my kids (they have their own pc). They saw new game icon on my pc, they just wanna try it... 
As a parent, i need to uninstall the game...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 19, 2013)

Tonduluboy said:


> However, i'm forced  to share my pc with my kids (they have their own pc)



This made no sense to me or am I just reading it wrong?


----------



## twicksisted (Sep 19, 2013)

torgoth said:


> I'm pretty sure she deserved to get fired.



Disgusting behaviour to customers!!! I'm shocked! Seriously if I found out any of my staff spoke to my customers like that I'd destroy them!


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Sep 19, 2013)

PLSG08 said:


> I'd say yes to this post.
> 
> a good optimized game isn't about running it on max settings on an intel 2000 chip, but being able to play it on decent settings, 30 fps, on A LOT of different systems.



Please, get up to speed on what you're "quoting" if you're going to use the quote system at all. I wasn't the one that made that post like you made it look. Obviously that was newtekie1's comment, not mine.



newtekie1 said:


> I see people say this a lot.
> 
> So many people say the PC port "wasn't optimized" or was "a crappy port" just because maximum settings overpowered high end PCs at the time of release.  However, that isn't how you measure how well a game is optimized.  A real measure of a games optimization is if it can play on a wide range of hardware, and GTA:IV could.  When GTA:IV came out for PC in Dec. 2008, I played it using an HD4670 and an Athlon X2 4400+.  The GPU at the time was pretty new to the market, but it was also a mid-range card, the processor at the time was several years old, in fact the CPU was bought all the way back in 2006.  The game ran just fine and looked good too, in looks significantly better than the console version that's for sure.  To me, being able to run on a mid-range-ish system and look better than the console translates into a pretty good port.
> 
> The sad thing is that most people would have never complained about the game "not being optimized" if Rockstar had just limited the maximum settings to half of what they did, but instead Rockstar gave us the option to crank that shit up knowing it would bring hardware to it's knees, and I applaud them for that.



...and for the record, I later agreed with most of what he said.



Frag Maniac said:


> I'm going to say that yes, you're right, for the most part it was not the porting but the technical demands on the hardware at the time, coupled with problems on some GPUs that was eventually patched. The former if anything is an indication they DO somewhat separately develop the PC versions, vs them running easily at max settings. Most if not all PC systems at the time could not max shadows due to insufficient VRAM.
> 
> Sometimes I forget that. I went through a lot of frustrations with my X1950Pro waiting for a patch to fix all the problems I was having with the game, but they finally came through.
> 
> ...




As for the GameStop GTA V purchase fiasco in the YouTube vid, while I DO feel the lady at the counter was being flippant, the guy seemed oblivious to the fact that if you start questioning ID policy on such a game in a place like GS, you risk tempting fate getting on the bad side of such employees. I avoid GS like the plague, and if I were (God forbid) to shop there, I probably wouldn't start an argument over something like being asked to show ID. I wouldn't say he was equal party to the cause of it escalating, but he certainly was part of it.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 19, 2013)

Tonduluboy said:


> I know GTA is not for kids, i just wanna try to play it like everyone else.
> However, i'm forced  to share my pc with my kids (they have their own pc). They saw new game icon on my pc, they just wanna try it...
> As a parent, i need to uninstall the game...



I assume you meant you have to share the console with your kids, either way its an easy fix, make your kids have their own profiles. And make sure to log out of yours everytime you are done playing. But then again maybe not since you say PC a 2nd time, either way that method should work for console or PC.


----------



## KainXS (Sep 19, 2013)

Frag Maniac said:


> Please, get up to speed on what you're "quoting" if you're going to use the quote system at all. I wasn't the one that made that post like you made it look. Obviously that was newtekie1's comment, not mine.
> 
> *
> 
> ...


*

having worked at gamestop before(sadly) I can say he was wrong but she was the manager when your the manager and you cannot handle such a simple situation as no you need your id, then you don't need to be a manager. The real problem was that guy who kept pushing her and insulting the guy as a manager she should have asked him to leave so she could do her job. If it were not for the person insulting that guy which in term probably made her feel more righteous for doing it also she probably would have had no problem and what that guy said when he walked out was just, really wrong.*


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Sep 19, 2013)

KainXS said:


> having worked at gamestop before(sadly) I can say he was wrong but she was the manager when your the manager and you cannot handle such a simple situation as no you need your id, then you don't need to be a manager. The real problem was that guy who kept pushing her and insulting the guy as a manager she should have asked him to leave so she could do her job. If it were not for the person insulting that guy which in term probably made her feel more righteous for doing it also she probably would have had no problem and what that guy said when he walked out was just, really wrong.



Quite frankly I find it odd that the guy was upset about showing ID, yet he has no problem making a purchase while someone is recording it on video, and that was even mentioned IN the video, so I doubt he was oblivious to it. Just seems a bit strange. Then again, if I were managing a store like that, which I never would, I wouldn't allow someone to be making a video of random customers, it's rude, and invasive.


----------



## AsRock (Sep 20, 2013)

But the right measure was not taken in the end she just acted like a bitch If he would not show ID and kept asking she should of said that she sould of  had him removed by the authority  may  it be the mall cop ( HA ) or the police.

And for the camera yes it was all to convenient but if it was legit what gave the guy the idea that they would not ask for ID as i can say ours never do and if they did they would not get a sale LOL...


----------



## Mussels (Sep 20, 2013)

since i cbf watching the shitty video, someone give me the highlights.


all i got was: someone pissed off an employee while buying a game, and somehow it was all recorded like they'd planned it in advance.


----------



## Guitar (Sep 20, 2013)

The only thing I hate about it not being on PC is the graphics are muddy in the distance. I have bad eyes anyways but I have to sit closer to my screen to actually be able to see details and shit like when driving down the road at night so they actually look clearer. Granted my screen is a 24" 5 year old monitor or so...but still. But the hour or so I've played it, the game is fun as hell and the map appears enormous.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Mussels said:


> since i cbf watching the shitty video, someone give me the highlights.
> 
> all i got was: someone pissed off an employee while buying a game, and somehow it was all recorded like they'd planned it in advance.



No an employee pissed off a customer. And the guy recording was making fun of the pissed off guy, and supporting the employee. Yet him posting the video for all to see most likely is why she got fired, so I'm not sure that it was planned.


----------



## Widjaja (Sep 20, 2013)

Better not to release the game on PC if it performs at the same level as GTA IV on PC.


----------



## SocialStudiesWizard (Sep 21, 2013)

Widjaja said:


> Better not to release the game on PC if it performs at the same level as GTA IV on PC.



If so, the only saving grace will be the community mods. See this link: http://www.gamepur.com/news/12145-g...d-photorealistic-graphics-almost-achieve.html

Unfortunately for me, the horrible performance mixed in with Games for Windows Live killed any chance for to play IV again.


----------



## newconroer (Sep 21, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> GTA V is not coming to PC any time soon.



True.

However...

Saints Row III > GTA IV
Saints Row IV > GTA V



Happens every time now. And since Saints Rows are on PC, win.
Heck, even LA Noire and Mafia II were better than the recent GTAs.


----------



## BiggieShady (Sep 21, 2013)

newconroer said:


> Heck, even LA Noire and Mafia II were better than the recent GTAs.



You are playing it wrong  but seriously, both Mafia 2 and LA Noire have city that is not much more than a pretty background, GTA cities seem so much more alive ... and this matters in an open world games.


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 21, 2013)

Really looking forward to it coming out on pc. I have no problem with the way GTA IV runs and expect that after all of the mods that came out for that game GTA V will be much more optimized for pc. Looking forward to playing it.


----------



## m6tzg6r (Sep 21, 2013)

At the moment i have the month off work, so i got an xbox 360 and GTA5 and the GTA 4 Trilogy for $334 from EB Games Online.

As a PC Gamer, the main reason i don't own consoles is because of the low res and low frame rates. I once played some Crysis 3 on PS3 and oh boy when i later got it on PC it was like a whole other game, anyway seeing GTA5 is only on console, and I've played every GTA up until now, i thought id get GTA5 so i can at least play it.

Quality wise it runs in 720p, barely any AA, and frame rate is 20-30 depending. My 360 is brand new, disc 1 is installed on the HDD and disc 2 is in the DVD drive while playing. Shadows only get detailed when they are like 1 meter ahead of you. If you look into the distance there is always some texture to be seen that isn't drawn in, shadows are flickery, overall its better then GTA 4 but still pretty much the same, which is expected on aging hardware. But up close things like cut scenes are great, but anything outdoors can look blurry due to the 720p res.

The game is great, but it would be lovely to play on PC one day, because the only thing that would make this game a better experience is if it was running in 1080p with more AA and AF, increased draw distance and holding a nice 40fps.

I find it odd that people spend 200 million to make a game, take years to do it, then it ends up on some weak ass console. Its like a band today making an album and only releasing it on tape.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 21, 2013)

one of the great things about this game is that i can pick it up and play it for 30 minutes at a time. i don't have to sit down and devote an entire morning just to accomplish something in game. makes it a lot more enjoyable.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Sep 21, 2013)

newconroer said:


> True.
> 
> However...
> 
> ...



Are we talking about gameplay here? graphics? or performance? Because GTA V is absolutely better than SR IV now. played SR IV and had fun but never bothered with it anymore since GTA V was released. 

I agree SRIII is better than GTA IV but that's because IV was already out for years when SR3 arrived. the proper comparison would be GTA IV and  SR2


----------



## Guitar (Sep 21, 2013)

newconroer said:


> True.
> 
> However...
> 
> ...




I feel sorry for people like you.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 21, 2013)

Well I caved, and bought the game on Xbox. Glad I didn't wait!!!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 21, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Well I caved, and bought the game on Xbox. Glad I didn't wait!!!



nice. wish you had a ps3 though so we could play online together in October.


----------



## ViperXTR (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## KainXS (Oct 8, 2013)

?


----------



## bbmarley (Oct 8, 2013)

Done waiting , picking up a PS3 tomorrow


----------



## Frick (Oct 8, 2013)

bbmarley said:


> Done waiting , picking up a PS3 tomorrow



Almost an entire month. Here's a pat on the back and an attaboy. Attaboy.


----------



## Kast (Oct 8, 2013)

I also broke down and got it for 360. Then I heard the news it was coming out for pc and I stopped playing story mode altogether. I tried the online and it is mediocre at best. They could have a gotten a lot more creative with the achievements also. They are more tedious than anything else.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 8, 2013)

i own a PS3, and still wont play it til its on PC


----------



## grunt_408 (Oct 8, 2013)

Mussels said:


> i own a PS3, and still wont play it til its on PC



I am the same


----------



## KingPing (Oct 8, 2013)

I won't buy it for my PS3, i barely buy anything for it anyway, i can wait for the PC version.


----------



## Frizz (Oct 8, 2013)

Mussels said:


> i own a PS3, and still wont play it til its on PC



I bought the game for my PS3 and hooked it up on my IPS monitor... then proceeded to gag. Same thing happened with the last of us, the low res textures, framerate etc. ain't something I can stomach anymore especially after seeing Tomb Raider 2013, Crysis 3, Skyrim etc. on my PC running at 60fps full HD.. I'll be trading it in for a JRPG or 2 for now then I'll  be buying the PC version when it comes out. Graphics and performance just contribute way too much to my immersion with a game.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Oct 8, 2013)

random said:


> I bought the game for my PS3 and hooked it up on my IPS monitor... then proceeded to gag. Same thing happened with the last of us, the low res textures, framerate etc. ain't something I can stomach anymore especially after seeing Tomb Raider 2013, Crysis 3, Skyrim etc. on my PC running at 60fps full HD.. I'll be trading it in for a JRPG or 2 for now then I'll  be buying the PC version when it comes out. Graphics and performance just contribute way too much to my immersion with a game.



The Last of Us is one of the very best games I've ever played. Visually good enough thats for sure. I can't imagine skipping such a wonderful title because the graphics arent cutting edge. The visuals aren't bad by any means compared to all current gen ps3/360 titles.



Anyway...I think GTAV looks awesome on the PS3 when I think of how bad GTAIV looked on it. 

But waiting for the pc version makes sense but I wanted to play the game now and I'm around 60% into it. I'll happily plug away at this game on my PS3 and I will enjoy every second of it.


----------



## Frizz (Oct 9, 2013)

WhiteNoise said:


> The Last of Us is one of the very best games I've ever played. Visually good enough thats for sure. I can't imagine skipping such a wonderful title because the graphics arent cutting edge. The visuals aren't bad by any means compared to all current gen ps3/360 titles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do agree with you as I managed to finish Ni No Kuni on my PS3 which is because of it not being something I can see myself playing on my PC and the story and art style was beautiful despite it running 720P at 30fps. I guess Last of Us just wasn't for me, also note I've never finished Uncharted 3.

My first impression of GTA V was the gag effect in that bank robbery scene, but the more I played it the more awesome the game turned out to be and now I believe it's gotta be a game I gotta pump up to maximum eye candy on my PC before I play through it .


----------



## Guitar (Oct 10, 2013)

http://kotaku.com/report-grand-theft-auto-v-coming-to-pc-next-year-1443431763

That stupid rumor about it being released in November or whatever looks even more false now, I called BS on it anyways.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 10, 2013)

reports from Eurogamer say it is slated for Spring 2014. Ill probably buy it on PC too. 

http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...gamer&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=net-daily


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 11, 2013)

best game! if you are a gamer and you are not playing this then you are lame!!!!!111111


----------



## sweet (Oct 11, 2013)

You hear it first here: They are developing GTA V on PC and PS4/XBO, using Mantle API from AMD


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 11, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> reports from Eurogamer say it is slated for Spring 2014. Ill probably buy it on PC too.
> 
> http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...gamer&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=net-daily



sweet


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 11, 2013)

One theory is the first quarter of 2014 apparently.


----------



## kn00tcn (Oct 11, 2013)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2994954&postcount=27 add this to the reports


----------



## WhiteNoise (Oct 17, 2013)

Just beat the main story for GTAV over the past weekend. Great game and even after the ending credits it just keeps on going. This was without a doubt the best GTA game I've played. I'll be busy in this for a long time to come.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 17, 2013)

kn00tcn said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2994954&postcount=27 add this to the reports



This has nothing to do with GTA5?


----------



## natr0n (Oct 17, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> This has nothing to do with GTA5?



driver/caps show proof of pc version if you click spoiler


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 17, 2013)

this game is amazing. you pc gamers are totally missing out!


----------



## DF is BUSY (Oct 17, 2013)

it worries me because watch dogs got pushed back to spring 2014

will it get pushed back again? or will gta 5 get "delayed" instead?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 18, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> this game is amazing. you pc gamers are totally missing out!



Lots of things are amazing, heck I haven't played half the games in my Steam library  And most of them are supposedly amazing games too. It's not going anywhere, it'll get to PC when it does, till then, theres tons else to play.


----------



## Vario (Oct 18, 2013)

Probably make a steam account just for it so I can play it on either computer (media itx, big tv with the xbox controller) without hassle.


----------



## NinkobEi (Oct 18, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> this game is amazing. you pc gamers are totally missing out!



Yes well the consoles will be missing out once it hits PCs and gets mod support. RIP consoles.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 18, 2013)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Lots of things are amazing, heck I haven't played half the games in my Steam library  And most of them are supposedly amazing games too. It's not going anywhere, it'll get to PC when it does, till then, theres tons else to play.



by that time something else will be out and i will be moving on while you are busy playing a game that has been out for almost a year


----------



## Guitar (Oct 18, 2013)

NinkobEi said:


> Yes well the consoles will be missing out once it hits PCs and gets mod support. RIP consoles.



Really? Because console owners will have gotten over it having the game nearly a year earlier and forgotten about it.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 18, 2013)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> Really? Because console owners will have gotten over it having the game nearly a year earlier and forgotten about it.



dont be silly - you're forgetting the dozen DLC packs and collectors edition, then the re-release for the new consoles with new exclusive DLC and missions, and so on.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 18, 2013)

i love pc gaming and all, but let's face it, the idea that pc gamers are the master race is from a bygone era.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 19, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> i love pc gaming and all, but let's face it, the idea that pc gamers are the master race is from a bygone era.



theres always going to be more serfs than masters, so it still applies


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 20, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> by that time something else will be out and i will be moving on while you are busy playing a game that has been out for almost a year



I havent even played many of my games that have been out for 2 or 3 years, little own a year  So I'm not sure how much any of that really matters. You seem to be taking all of this personally, like anyone who waits is living a horrible life or something and that there is no other game to play besides GTA V right now. I'm simply saying theres lot of games out there and many of us are in no rush to play a specific game, GTA V or not. I mean heck I'm picking up BF4, but even that I don't feel any rush to play. Only game I am really eager for anytime in the future is probably EQ Next. 



Easy Rhino said:


> i love pc gaming and all, but let's face it, the idea that pc gamers are the master race is from a bygone era.



The idea of PC Gaming Master Race isn't about one or two specific games. It's about the capability of the platform. Like Indie game development, Mod Support, Tweaking in general, and numerous other things. Consoles are great, you open the box, you play, they have some great exclusives, and anyone can open it and use it for the intended purpose. PC gaming to people who are on these forums aren't open the box and play. We are enthusiasts, whats "out of the box" isn't what we want, we want to tinker with what there is. Just like an enthusiast of anything. I'm the same way with cars, I don't buy a fast one, I build a fast one, because I enjoy it. Being able to do what I want with my game is whats fun. I remember spending a good 5 - 6 hours downloading about 40 Texture Packs for Skyrim. I then took them into Photoshop and went through each file ones by one for each mod, and compared the files of the same names, then compiled one texture pack combining the files I felt looked the best from the 40. I spent over 50 hours compiling a huge mod setup for Oblivion, and never even played with the mod setup, and I still had a ton of fun doing it.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 20, 2013)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I havent even played many of my games that have been out for 2 or 3 years, little own a year  So I'm not sure how much any of that really matters. You seem to be taking all of this personally, like anyone who waits is living a horrible life or something and that there is no other game to play besides GTA V right now. I'm simply saying theres lot of games out there and many of us are in no rush to play a specific game, GTA V or not. I mean heck I'm picking up BF4, but even that I don't feel any rush to play. Only game I am really eager for anytime in the future is probably EQ Next.



dude, i am totally screwing with people in here. mainly the ones who are up in arms about the lack of PC version.



> The idea of PC Gaming Master Race isn't about one or two specific games. It's about the capability of the platform. Like Indie game development, Mod Support, Tweaking in general, and numerous other things. Consoles are great, you open the box, you play, they have some great exclusives, and anyone can open it and use it for the intended purpose. PC gaming to people who are on these forums aren't open the box and play. We are enthusiasts, whats "out of the box" isn't what we want, we want to tinker with what there is. Just like an enthusiast of anything. I'm the same way with cars, I don't buy a fast one, I build a fast one, because I enjoy it. Being able to do what I want with my game is whats fun. I remember spending a good 5 - 6 hours downloading about 40 Texture Packs for Skyrim. I then took them into Photoshop and went through each file ones by one for each mod, and compared the files of the same names, then compiled one texture pack combining the files I felt looked the best from the 40. I spent over 50 hours compiling a huge mod setup for Oblivion, and never even played with the mod setup, and I still had a ton of fun doing it.



obviously!


----------



## NinkobEi (Oct 20, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> dude, i am totally screwing with people in here. mainly the ones who are up in arms about the lack of PC version.
> 
> 
> 
> obviously!



Trolling by an administrator. Can I start calling you Ted "easy rhino" Cruz?


----------



## yogurt_21 (Oct 23, 2013)

pretty sure the next gen consoles will muddy the waters between the platforms. So being that's its not likely for GTA V to not be available on those platforms and its not likely that the current version will work on those platforms I'm a hazard a guess that by the time we see GTA V on the PS4 and Xbox One, we'll see the pc port come out as well. The nicest thing about the next gen is that they finally are off ibm cpu's and are back on x86 support.


----------

